# Chicago Trainspotting. (6/17 BNSF GP38-2 #2286)



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I dabble in train photography. Living in Chicago, it's a very easy activity to be casually involved in, and a good number of my shots are taken from my car. 

To start us off, here's a GP38-2 I caught at the BNSF yard near 18th and Western.










I think the front is interesting, especially where rust and patches reveal the former locations of the lights it had in Frisco service.










As always, more pics of it at the blog.








Chicago Trainspotting BNSF GP38-2 #'s 2286 and 2378


Here's a nice juxtaposition of two BNSF GP38-2's. Spotted these on switching duty at the BNSF yard near Western Ave and 18th Street. Some...




chicagovalleyrailroad.blogspot.com


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Spotted a neat South Chicago and Indiana Harbor Railway transfer caboose on the south side.








More pics and some rolling stock:








South Chicago and Indiana Harbor Railway. Caboose #4 and Other Pictures


Last year I visited Calumet Fisheries a couple times for the delicious fish and climbing at nearby Steelworkers Park. Calumet Fisheries is ...




chicagovalleyrailroad.blogspot.com


----------

